# Finally I can spill the beans... Samplecast #53 now LIVE



## reutunes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello Controllers...

I've been sitting on a secret since May and this week I can finally reveal it - phew! Thanks to Toontrack I was invited to a special preview event a few months ago to hear Superior Drummer 3 in action. Since then I've been sworn to secrecy but in this week's show I can finally show you what all the fuss is about. Also this week - a full review of ambient pad designer http://bit.ly/2w4Oqvx (Chordscape) from Divergent Audio Group plus loads more.

This week's http://thesamplecast.com/the-samplecast-podcast-vol-2-episode-53/ (podcast) has more info - and also features full sample library demos and much more chat. Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)



Featured this week:

Superior Drummer 3 – Toontrack
http://bit.ly/2x6NtQc (Advanced Guitar Series : Mandolin – 8DIO)
http://bit.ly/2uSnU4I (Second Violins – Auddict)
http://bit.ly/2i84Zkp (Bosendorfer Grand Piano : Staccatos – Organic Samples)
Fiedler Audio Stage – Plugin Alliance
50% OFF Stereo Savage – Plugin Boutique
http://bit.ly/2vKqXgF ($5 Percussion Mega Pack – Function Loops)
http://bit.ly/2w4Oqvx (Chordscape – Divergent Audio Group)
Orchestral String Runs / Symphonic Sphere Updates – Orchestral Tools
The Lowdown V2 – Modwheel
Symphonic Strings Evolutions – Spitfire Audio


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 20, 2017)

TL;DR on SD3... there is not a review here... the review is still "a few weeks away" :(


----------



## reutunes (Aug 21, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> TL;DR on SD3... there is not a review here... the review is still "a few weeks away" :(



I have been playing with Superior Drummer for several weeks now - in addition to the awesome previews that I got when I visited Galaxy Studios back in May. I could actually review it right now but I don't see much point in giving my opinion until it's actually released in September - plus that will give me even more time to experiment with it and make sure that it's really all it's cracked up to be.


----------

